
New controversial theory: Past, present, future exist simultaneously - wolfgke
https://bigthink.com/surprising-science/a-controversial-theory-claims-present-past-and-future-exist-at-the-same-time
======
argimenes
Is it possible that time is simply a misplaced analogy of space and movement?
That we assume a fourth dimension because of the other three? After all, if
nothing actually disappears (conservation of energy) but merely changes form
(entropy) then the atoms that made up Shakespeare and Mozart are still here.
It is the information (structure) that is lost. In this sense, there is and
has only ever been a 'now' of ever-shifting forms, and our propensity to talk
about time as a dimension (with forward and backward movement) might be a
projection of our tendency to imagine spatially.

------
gus_massa
How is this different from Special Relativity, were each event has a (ct, x,
y, z) coordinates, and nobody can agree which is the true reference frame and
what exactly "now" (aka ct=0) means?

